
GitHub Action CLI-tool to script updates of them on many repositories - Scullwm
https://github.com/inextensodigital/actions/tree/master/github-workflow
======
fredley
I found this title hard to parse. Could I suggest "CLI tool for managing
Github Action workflows"?

~~~
type0
Not just hard to parse but actually somewhat misleading, I thought first it
was official Github cli tool similar to hub.

